# Stop me before I try to fix it. (server)



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

A friend has a small business and his server crashed. I'm his go-to PC guy, and I told him I'm a domain dummy, but his entire ACT database is on this server, so he asked me to come pick it up and give it a try.
How hard can it be, right? Just remove the drive, copy the files, done.
Well I now have a Dell ECM that must weigh 60-70 pounds.
When I boot it, I get "memory failure, a DIMM has been disabled", and "battery hardware missing or malfunctioning.
I don't see how to attach a keyboard to access the drives. I also see a RAID configurator, so I'm reluctant to remove a drive to copy the info for fear of breaking the RAID.
So, what's the best way to proceed? How do I attach a keyboard, and what's the safest way to get this info?
TIA.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

This may be a better forum to post for help in.......it may be tomorrow morning before help arrives.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks. I thought of posting here but wasn't sure.
No rush. I suspect it's better to do this right than quickly.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Make/Model of Server??


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It's this PowerEdge 2900
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&osl=en&ServiceTag=GH1BYB1&catid=-1&impid=-1
I've got he keyboard, mouse and monitor working,but no one seems to know the password.
My next move is to take out one of the RAIDed drives and see if I can copy the files.
Bad idea?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

No not a bad idea. Great idea!!! I would make sure everything is backed up before doing any more work on this server. I would use a Linux Bootable flash drive to boot into a Linux Environment and copy the files to an external drive, etc. Then you can work freely without worrying about losing data. Hardware, server settings, shares, etc....can always be replaced, but not his data if you do not already have a backup.....and it sounds like you do not.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Depends how the raid was setup. If it is just stripped then not really a good idea. But I would assume it is Mirrored.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I've tried several boot disks, and none give me access to the server files.
Something to do with "Active directory" (Not sure of the terminology)or something?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Hrrrmmm. What boot disks have you tried??


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

UBCD, Bart PE.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Seriously download Ubuntu and burn it to a disk. Then boot to that, and let me know if you get the same result. I have never had that happen before with an actual Linux boot disk. Of course, booting off a flash drive will be faster.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

OK. I have a Ubuntu disk (I'm typing this on my Ubuntu Netbook) and i'll give it a try later.
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Nice. If you already have Ubuntu installed, definitely use a flash disk.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Velly interesting.
Booted to Ubuntu 10.4 and finally had access to the files. I'm guessing Ubuntu had drivers the other disks didn't.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Learn something new every day


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

They finally found the password and I was able to create a backup of the ACT files.
I got a no-boot error right after that and had to Nlite a boot disk (Great Software!).
Now I'm working on an Active directory services error. What fun.
I may end up inheriting this thing. Is it worth any money?


----------

